# Conroe Bream??



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

I have heard that Conroe is good for bream in late May. Any good spot recomendations for a kayaker? I don't know the lake at all, so any info is good info...


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Im bettin that you can catch them off the bulkheads. I always get them in the castnet when throwin for shad.


----------



## golfpro02 (Jun 15, 2006)

i've caught a few monster bluegill around Walden lately, some of the really good ones are pushing 10", no bull. most were caught on black/chartruse crappie jigs.


----------



## Sharkbait 13 (Jul 17, 2006)

Depending on what part of conroe your fishing, I fish the north end and the stubblefield lake area. I catch alot of bream and crappie in this area year round with some bass and catfish mixed in. I fish mainly out of a kayak in both areas. There are alot of little channels that run through stubblefield with small feeder creeks that run into the lake. I usually camp at the lake stubblefield recreation area and launch right off the bank. There is alot of submerged timber in stubblefield and the north end of lake conroe.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sharkbait 13 (Jul 17, 2006)

Here is a map of the area.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I will probably wait till it warms up a bit. My 1st love is surf-fishing, but also love bream fishing. Can't resist at least 1 trip a year.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Ok, now I have a question. I have always thrown back what we called "perch". "Perch" included bluegill, sunfish, and all of those other smaller fish. Not crappie. Do you guys eat bluegill? If so, how do they taste?


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

You been throwing them back??? They are great eating. Take a little bit of work to clean, and usually not much meat on em, but they taste great. Try em!!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

txjoker said:


> Ok, now I have a question. I have always thrown back what we called "perch". "Perch" included bluegill, sunfish, and all of those other smaller fish. Not crappie. Do you guys eat bluegill? If so, how do they taste?


Please tell me that you were born north of I-10.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> Please tell me that you were born north of I-10.


thats a safe bet,,,yankee!

LOL,, txjoker,,you've been missing out on some of the best eats there is. Crappie aren't as good if you ask me.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

waterspout said:


> Crappie aren't as good if you ask me.


The 8-9 inchers are... lol


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Way north of I-10 , but still a Texan! Born in the central TX area. Most people only keep catfish, whites and striper up there. C&R bass, "perch" and just about everything else.



capn said:


> Please tell me that you were born north of I-10.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Whew... I can forgive a Yankee or West Coaster for such ignorance, but if you were a true southernor I just don't think I could do it. Bream are excellent eating, looking for the handlong variety. Scale, head, gut, then fry whole. Don't forget to nibble on the extra crispy and tasty fins.


----------

